# Toby has to have surgery



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, the time has come. Toby has to have between 12-15 teeth pulled this summer and I am FREAKING OUT. I know it's not a serious surgery, but the vet said due to the sheer number of teeth it will be more difficult than average. We won't know the total amount until he has X-rays. But he has two complete rows of teeth in the front on the bottom plus two of each of his canines and a couple in the back. And thats only what they can see. The vet said it was the most retained baby teeth he's ever seen and he sees a lot of Chis and other small dogs with this issue. 

It's become more urgent because one of the baby canines is dying and the roots are loosening the adult tooth or something along those lines. Can't wait much longer so it's going to happen this summer. The vet said he's only been without issue this long because I brush and care for his teeth. There's nothing I could have done to prevent it. 

$600 estimate because of the number of teeth. I've been putting it off because I've been scared of anesthesia but with the number of teeth and the increasing issues, I have no choice. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Ashley: We all know how deeply attached you are to Toby, and your profound concern for his welfare. Do remind yourself that he is young and healthy, and will almost certainly suffer no ill effects from anesthesia. In the long run, all will be well, and of course you have the best wishes of all of us here.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

joeandruth said:


> Ashley: We all know how deeply attached you are to Toby, and your profound concern for his welfare. Do remind yourself that he is young and healthy, and will almost certainly suffer no ill effects from anesthesia. In the long run, all will be well, and of course you have the best wishes of all of us here.


Thanks Joe. Rationally, I know he will be fine. He made it through the neuter no problem and he young with no health issues. But the irrational part of my brain is not listening to the rational part. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Toby. I'm sure that everything will be a-okay. If you think about it, some people have their dogs go through dentals yearly. With your excellent care, after this you probably won't have to worry about his teeth again for a very long time, if ever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh no! Poor Toby. I'm sure that everything will be a-okay. If you think about it, some people have their dogs go through dentals yearly. With your excellent care, after this you probably won't have to worry about his teeth again for a very long time, if ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Krystal! That's my hope too. That after this good maintenance will prevent further issue. His bite is permanently off though, unfortunately. As long as no adult teeth become a problem I will be happy. Worried, but happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Bless his heart! I definitely understand how you feel. I was a nervous wreck during Chloe's spay. Just think how Toby's mouth will probably feel more comfortable after he gets these extra teeth out. I'm sure the baby teeth and adult teeth are pressing on each other! Poor thing! I was terrified Chloe's baby teeth wouldn't fall out.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

No way!! OMG! 15 retained teeth!! 

Do they have to come out all at once? That's a lot of teeth to have out! I really feel for you!

Even though you know he'll be fine, and I really do think so, you still have that itty, bitty part that has anxiety! But, honestly, I sincerely believe, that his age, his size, and the way you take care of him, not to mention the bond you two have formed, he will be fine! It's still won't make you feel at ease, but it's part of being a "parent!"

Keep us posted!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Bless his heart! I definitely understand how you feel. I was a nervous wreck during Chloe's spay. Just think how Toby's mouth will probably feel more comfortable after he gets these extra teeth out. I'm sure the baby teeth and adult teeth are pressing on each other! Poor thing! I was terrified Chloe's baby teeth wouldn't fall out.


Thanks Lindsay! I know he will be happier after. I'm gonna suffer more than him. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> No way!! OMG! 15 retained teeth!!
> 
> Do they have to come out all at once? That's a lot of teeth to have out! I really feel for you!
> 
> ...


Exactly! I know he will be fine but I can't shake the nervousness! 

They counted 11, but he was not cooperating too well so he estimated likely 11-15, but he's going to do X-rays to be sure. They all have to come out at once because the less he has to have anesthesia the better. 

I 100% trust my vet. Rocky had his neuter done there and they handled it wonderfully, even his weird complications. And they do this procedure a lot, as well as regular dentals. 

And there are so many members on here who have had to do the same thing with their pups, often who are smaller than Toby. That makes me feel better. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That's a lot of teeth! Toby will handle it like a champ, I'm sure. You're lucky you live in the US with exceptional vet care and vets who know how to operate on very small dogs. Gemma also has retained baby teeth, at least 8 that I can see myself. That's another surgical procedure that Gemma will need that I am not looking forward to having done in Sweden due to the lack of experience vets have. Good thing you have a vet you trust!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I figured it was because of the anesthesia that they were done all at once! Darn that anesthesia! The most dangerous part of surgery!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so sorry. Prince was purchased by my breeder as a stud dog. He had retained baby teeth when she got him. She had them removed by not before he lost a number of his bottom front teeth. He has one loose one now in the top row. Prince will be four in a couple weeks. If you take care of Toby's teeth early he has a better chance of maintaining his adult teeth. I know how you feel because I have to make a decision on Prince this summer too. The breeder says be vigilant with brushing and flossing (which he tolerates) and see how he does. The vet says get it out. I'm afraid he will come back to me with more than one gone. He has no plaque and his teeth are nice and white. I recently moved to every day brushing with him. I feel your pain.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks Lindsay! I know he will be happier after. I'm gonna suffer more than him. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Haha that's so true! He'll probably come home bouncing off the walls and acting fine!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh and I'm sure you know from getting Toby spayed, but make sure they use gas anesthesia and not IV anesthesia.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> That's a lot of teeth! Toby will handle it like a champ, I'm sure. You're lucky you live in the US with exceptional vet care and vets who know how to operate on very small dogs. Gemma also has retained baby teeth, at least 8 that I can see myself. That's another surgical procedure that Gemma will need that I am not looking forward to having done in Sweden due to the lack of experience vets have. Good thing you have a vet you trust!


Yeah, I'm very happy I finally found a vet that I live a lot! The good news with Gemma is that she isn't spayed yet, so you can get her teeth pulled at the same time. I thought you were planning on having her done in the US next time you visit? 



Angel1210 said:


> I figured it was because of the anesthesia that they were done all at once! Darn that anesthesia! The most dangerous part of surgery!


Yeah, the anesthesia is the part that worries me. Luckily, this vet uses gas and is vigilant with monitoring too. And Toby just had well blood work done and all was normal. 



Jayda said:


> I am so sorry. Prince was purchased by my breeder as a stud dog. He had retained baby teeth when she got him. She had them removed by not before he lost a number of his bottom front teeth. He has one loose one now in the top row. Prince will be four in a couple weeks. If you take care of Toby's teeth early he has a better chance of maintaining his adult teeth. I know how you feel because I have to make a decision on Prince this summer too. The breeder says be vigilant with brushing and flossing (which he tolerates) and see how he does. The vet says get it out. I'm afraid he will come back to me with more than one gone. He has no plaque and his teeth are nice and white. I recently moved to every day brushing with him. I feel your pain.


Poor Prince. I hope you figure out the best thing for you and him  

The vet in Florida told me to just wait and see. I shouldn't have listened, because now he has problems because of it. There's nothing I can do though, except handle it now. Luckily, Toby is VERY used to me caring for his teeth, so that's not a problem. I really hope that once the teeth are removed I won't have to worry as long as I regularly care for his teeth.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Oh and I'm sure you know from getting Toby spayed, but make sure they use gas anesthesia and not IV anesthesia.


Yep, this vet uses gas. That's part of the reason I feel more comfortable with this vet. And it makes me feel better that they took good care of Rocky when he was neutered by them. And they've helped Lilly so much with her arthritis and whatnot. She's like a different dog. So they've really done good for my family so far.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Yep, this vet uses gas. That's part of the reason I feel more comfortable with this vet. And it makes me feel better that they took good care of Rocky when he was neutered by them. And they've helped Lilly so much with her arthritis and whatnot. She's like a different dog. So they've really done good for my family so far.


That's wonderful! Makes you feel a little better knowing he's in good hands!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad that Toby is in such good vet hands.

Jaxx's vet told me the same thing about waiting. I just don't really love any vet in our town. Hopefully when we move I can find a vet I like.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My pug had 8 teeth pulled but Toby really has a lot that has to come out. I feel bad for him, that is a lot.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Well, the time has come. Toby has to have between 12-15 teeth pulled this summer and I am FREAKING OUT. I know it's not a serious surgery, but the vet said due to the sheer number of teeth it will be more difficult than average. We won't know the total amount until he has X-rays. But he has two complete rows of teeth in the front on the bottom plus two of each of his canines and a couple in the back. And thats only what they can see. The vet said it was the most retained baby teeth he's ever seen and he sees a lot of Chis and other small dogs with this issue.
> 
> It's become more urgent because one of the baby canines is dying and the roots are loosening the adult tooth or something along those lines. Can't wait much longer so it's going to happen this summer. The vet said he's only been without issue this long because I brush and care for his teeth. There's nothing I could have done to prevent it.
> 
> ...



I feel your pain! we're on our second dental with a 3 year old dog! and it's been advised to pull most of his teeth  they are mostly all loose now  He has such a tiny muzzle and his teeth never properly rooted the vet said, rather than do a dental every year or so.. they advise removing as many offending teeth as possible to avoid future anesthesia due to his size  

Good luck Toby!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Yeah, I'm very happy I finally found a vet that I live a lot! The good news with Gemma is that she isn't spayed yet, so you can get her teeth pulled at the same time. I thought you were planning on having her done in the US next time you visit?


That is the plan as long as I visit the US again sometime soon. I just worry about her being under anesthesia for so long! I guess we are all worry-warts when it comes to our babies!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor toby! It is so great that you have a wonderful vet, he'll be getting the best possible care both in the surgery and at home with you my dear  

Like you say it is for the best in the long run, you will be giving him the best chance of having strong adult teeth. Still scarey though, we are apprehensive about Basil's neuter  ♡♥♡

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Poor lil Toby. :/ I'll be keeping you two in my thoughts and prayers. It's so hard not to worry. Sounds like you have a great vet, though. Him being in good hands is comforting. xxx


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Toby baby, everything will be alright! I am sorry he needs surgery Ashley, but I am glad you have found a vet you can trust!
lots of love to both of you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Ashley..I'm sorry to hear wee Toby has to have such extensive dental surgery...poor little fellow...but I know you have picked out an excellent surgeon and he will come thru it with flying colors....hugs to him from the girls...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all. You've made me feel much better about this. Yes, it's a ton of teeth. The vet said he's never seen sooo many retained baby teeth in a dog over 3 lbs. But it's going to he handled and he will feel so much better after. 

We are currently planning on having the procedure done in July. Since I will be working all summer and can't take time off, my mom will pick him up after the procedure and care for him until I get home from work and she will watch him for a few days after while I work to make sure he's okay. So I'm working off her schedule. 

I will keep you all updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Toby! Leo had a couple retained baby teeth too but I had them pulled at 8 months bc there was plaque starting to build up in between them. He came home like nothing happened! I think Toby will feel better when they're all out!
Lola goes for dentals every 6 months and she's never had any issues. Keep us posted!!! Hugs to you and toby!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor Toby  I'm glad your mom is able to help out in caring for him!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor Toby! That's alot of teeth! Hope everything goes ok 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Toby! I am sure he will be fine but I know what you mean about being a nervous wreck. Anything for our babies! We will be sending good vibes up your way......


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh Ashley, O know you are nervous, but there are so many of us keeping Toby in our thoughts and prayers I'm just know he will be absolutely fine! On top of that it is comforting to have such confidence in your vet. Keep us posted.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you all. It's nice to know that Toby has so many people that care for him. My dad has offered to help me pay for the procedure which helps. We will likely schedule it for the end of June or early July. Trying to do it on a Friday so I can take care of him after (if not my mom will but I know he'd rather have his mommy when he hurts). I will let you all know when I do. 

It's great to trust my vet! It took me four duds before I found a good one. But it happened thank goodness!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Toby! Miss Chloe sympathises, she had a retained baby canine out yesterday because food and fluff from toys kept getting stuck in it and giving her stinky breath. She did absolutely fine and I'm sure Toby will too, even though he's getting so many more teeth out. He's young and fit and healthy so I'm sure he will come out of the surgery with no problems.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Thank you all. It's nice to know that Toby has so many people that care for him. My dad has offered to help me pay for the procedure which helps. We will likely schedule it for the end of June or early July. Trying to do it on a Friday so I can take care of him after (if not my mom will but I know he'd rather have his mommy when he hurts). I will let you all know when I do.
> 
> It's great to trust my vet! It took me four duds before I found a good one. But it happened thank goodness!
> 
> ...


I am so glad you found a good vet. I am glad Toby will be in good hands.
Jaxx needs to have some pulled. I can count 5 in the front that are retained baby teeth. I just don't trust our current vet. Hopefully I will find a good one once we move.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Thank you all. It's nice to know that Toby has so many people that care for him. My dad has offered to help me pay for the procedure which helps. We will likely schedule it for the end of June or early July. Trying to do it on a Friday so I can take care of him after (if not my mom will but I know he'd rather have his mommy when he hurts). I will let you all know when I do.
> 
> It's great to trust my vet! It took me four duds before I found a good one. But it happened thank goodness!
> 
> ...


..........

It is great to know that your dad can help out. That's what parents are for! Do remember that some day, not that far off, your fee for an hour or two of consultation will cover that sort of cost. Having spent all my years married to a Jewish Mother/Jewish Grandmother I understand your worry and concern factors. Plan to give Toby a little chicken soup during his recovery period.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yall are in my thoughts and prayers. Sonny had 5 teeth removed and his mouth was sore but otherwise he was good to go. I gave him can food for a day or two.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks all. 

I plan on spoiling him rotten and giving him yummy food after 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I plan on spoiling him rotten and giving him yummy food after
> 
> ...


Hehe I had to laugh at this Ashley because I know Toby is so much like Jaxx and he gets spoiled every day. 

Hugss to Toby as you get ready for your teeth to be pulled.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww sweet little Toby, why won't you let go of your toofers?! You don't 
need that many bud!  You are worrying your mama, you little munchkin.

Ash, he'll be ok, I've gone through several teeth extractions with dogs, all
recovered quickly. He's a young, healthy, hearty pup, he'll do just fine. I know
you can't help but worry though...that's what mamas do. I'm here if you need
anything. I'll be checking up on updates. I know it's early, but I'm sending lots of 
good vibes Toby's way. Hugs. :love2:


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh no, that sucks! At least you know you have done everything you can. With him being as healthy as Toby is I'm sure he'll be fine and your vet is obviously very experienced in this. I'd panick too but I'm sure he'll absolutely fine!


----------

